# Best one person poling skiff



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Lots of the micro skiff I know .. the bow raises too much when there's no one on the deck. At least with my fat @ss in the back. 
Just thought I'ld ask the experts around here.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

My highsider poles just fine with just me on the platform. I have a starboard front deck w/ batt. and tm foward.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i could pole my classic fine when on the back, im 200lbs. if iwas real shallow i would just pole from the front.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have poled my Gheenoe Classic alone many times. The nose would come up but that did not bother me as much as it just did not track strait if no one was in the front. Not a big deal on a calm day but if there was a decent breeze it made it tough. To compensate for the problem I would sometimes keep a cooler or 5 gal bucket of water up front. I figure that was 40 lbs and it did make a difference.

With my new Gheenoe LT25 I went ahead and ordered the built in stainless steel 11 gal gas tank which is located in the bow. I believed size of the tank is over kill for a microskiff and a 25 hp motor but ordered it anyways with solo poling in mind. If I go out alone I can fill it up and have an additonal 80+ lbs up front. Also the live well is located just behind the tank so I can also fill that up for probably an additional 100 lbs. 

Inboardgheenoeguy is going to have the same configuration. His boat should be ready in two weeks. Give him a call. Test out how it does poling solo and let us know.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think there is one in the micro skiff size. From my experiances they tend to lift in the bow and slap alot with one person on the back poling. Not to mention that they dont track well with one person on the back.

That being said, When I was solo on a micro I would pole from the center of the boat. This seemed to yeild the best results, but still a little difficut to track straight from that position.

Just my $0.02


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189354049]This Thread[/link]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.. guys.. but I think is goes in the category.. "too close to trees to see the forest"

You know I was out for a couple hours this evening in my Gladesmen..looking for tailers.. and I couldn't tilt my motor up all the way(have to get this fix, I broke it). Then I realized I could walk the nose on it... This solves my issues looking for a one man poling machine.. With the quick release on the trolling motor I just took it off and walk the nose.. it was pretty cool.

And yes.. I spotted 3 tailers... didn't make a cast at 2 of them since I was taking pictures. The last one I made 3 cast and bingo.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Thanks for the replies.. guys.. but I think is goes in the category.. "too close to trees to see the forest"


Please explain :-?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom, The solution was right in front of me.. for stalking tails in shallow water by yourself. Poling/finding a place to put your pole w/out making noise or let if float away etc/stopping/reaching for the rod/making the cast was a pain by your self.. 


I didn't even think of walking the nose until I got out of the boat today trying to get my motor to stay tilted up.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've seen/heard Kevin from ECC talk about walking the nose before. Glad it worked out so well for you!

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have done it before and its great for tailing reds because its super quiet. But for laid up fish I still prefer the poling platform.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

it works good for laid up fish, you just have to learn to only cast 10 feet


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Either walking the nose or on the platform I almost never get within 10 feet of da fishes. I know there are some who say they can get close enough to touch them but not me. Maybe they smell me coming  or I might need to stop moving around so much.

[smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Beavis I would think you would have the same problem [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

patience grasshopper,



and the fish will come


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> patience grasshopper,
> 
> 
> 
> and the fish will come


Oh so you use chum.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> patience grasshopper,
> 
> 
> 
> and the fish will come


So, you haven't fished with Tanner lately? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > patience grasshopper,
> >
> >
> >
> ...



[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

don't hate playa,

hate the game


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

time to bring your game to mingo!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I ain't got no problem in mingo, I just use a paddle instead of my toes. too many fishies wif big teefies


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

wuss...  ;D

Next time your in town let's phish...


----------

